# Counselling



## dasuweng (Sep 17, 2021)

One of the university students in the church has met a member of the opposite sex (also a Christian) and the two are very interested in developing their relationship. However, the parents are against their relationship. Reason: both parents in the church are Chinese and the other person is a white Australian. The parents have said that they believe their child should marry a Chinese and not a white person. How would you counsel 1) the young couple to be and 2) the Chinese parents? Interested to know what your views are.


----------



## chuckd (Sep 17, 2021)

The university student and their Chinese parents are members of your church? Is the student male or female? And the Australian is not a member of your church?

I would say respect the parent's views and counsel the Australian to get to know them if they are interested in their child. Have them read cultural books on the Chinese - what is rude, polite, good faith gestures, etc. I read this a while back and thought it was very good. There's a Kindle version. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004774S0U/

Counsel the parents that Christians are one in Christ regardless of nationality (Gal. 3:28).

Regardless, pursuing a relationship where the parents disapprove will more than likely end badly.


----------

